# Eclairs are cracking



## stephanie91 (Feb 2, 2015)

I am having trouble getting my eclairs to come out perfectly smooth and log shaped. They expand sideways and get cracking on top. I am at high elevation(salt lake city ut). I have tried half milk half water, bread flour, all purpose, more and less eggs, different oven temps. I cant seem to get it right. This is my recipe( im using a convection oven)

4 oz milk

4 oz water

.15 oz slat

.33 oz sugar

4 oz butter

4.5 oz bread+ pasty flour

8 oz egg

*check consistency after 6 oz of egg





  








20150202_130605.jpg




__
stephanie91


__
Feb 2, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is a detailed recipe shared by Chef Joey Prats where he mentions why the shell might crack.
[article="28832"][/article]


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

That link you posted is interesting, flipflopgirl. Two things piqued my interest: the use of still mineral water, and making sure the butter was melted BEFORE the liquid reached a full rolling boil. I have to wonder why that would make a difference, but heck, I'll try anything once. I don't have trouble making choux, but there's no reason you can't do something better!

stephanie91, maybe in your case, using the still mineral water might make a difference for you.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey @chefpeon nice to finally "meet you".
I enjoy your blog postings (as well your tongue in cheek wit ;-)

My Gma Van had me in an apron and on a kitchen chair at a very younge age and can remember helping her whip up a batch of cream puffs for the first time the year I started 4th? grade.
Was allowed to "solo" (adult in the kitchen when the stove top (gas) was on as well as opening the oven) in 5th grade and by the time I was in middle school had no problem catching the best baby sitting gigs lol.

Have not made them in a while but I cannot recall any special warnings to melt the butter first (Joy of Cooking directions specify it tho) and have always used AP flour and water from the sink ( did use Ozarka at one place but only because water came from a well ).

To be honest tho , I have NEVER produced such a perfectly hollow shell.
I agree tho....if something can be improved and you have the means to do so why not try?

@chefjoeyprats almost forgot.....thanks for sharing the results of your hard work!

mimi


----------

